
The importance of choosing the right crypto wallet - investologia
https://www.coin.space/choosing-the-right-crypto-wallet/
======
carrozo
Was thinking about this the other day. As a total n00b with a small amount in
Coinbase, can anyone recommend an easy and secure offline (paper?) method of
storage?

